# Ranger's Lovefest with Green Tripe



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Mmmm...Ranger loooves the green tripe in a can! He was sooo happy to be eating it - he had his eyes closed with bliss almost the whole time.

He was all :bowl: and I was all :yuck:.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

More pics - my computer is being super slow and can't upload more than 3 at a time apparently...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He does look very happy eating out of that can....I like picture 3, keeping one eye on you just incase you try to take it away.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you tried the raw green tripe yet? :vomit:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Does it smell as 'nice' as the raw stuff?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Where do you get the canned tripe? And where would I find raw green tripe? I know Daisy would love it, she's never had it. I think it's time


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't tried the raw tripe yet, but I just found a supplier for frozen tripe. I don't know if i'm brave enough to try it! The stuff in the can hardly smelled at all (or maybe I'm just used to the scent of manure). 

I like how in the last few pics, you can see how he got it all over his nose. I was giving him spoonfuls but he was gobbling them down so fast, he'd stick his nose in the can before I could get the spoon back in there to reload!

Jo Ellen - I just found the canned (and the raw) at a higher end pet store. It's a chain in Canada, but I doubt you guys have them in the States. The brand is Tripett and you can search for a supplier near you on their website. Ranger is eating the plain green beef tripe. Here's the website: Tripett

Good luck! Ranger loooooves it and i'm sure Daisy will, too! Also, on an interesting note, Ranger used to graze on grass like a cow and has now stopped eating grass for the first time in the year I've had him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just visited the website, thanks, Ranger. It says 1-2 cans a day but as a supplement to raw or dry food. That sounds like too much food.

How much would I give Daisy if her primary diet is dry kibble?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Um, I'm sure someone can give you a better answer than me, but right now I'm giving a 5.5 oz can as a "snack" two days a week. I don't give it with his regular meals as I think it might be too much at a time (he's raw fed). I think a small can a few times a week would be okay.

ETA: I know some raw feeders give a large amount of tripe as a whole meal and I'll eventually work up to that - right now, it's just a snack, not a meal, for Ranger.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ranger does look like he is in Nirvana eating his tripe.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I just visited the website, thanks, Ranger. It says 1-2 cans a day but as a supplement to raw or dry food. That sounds like too much food.
> 
> How much would I give Daisy if her primary diet is dry kibble?



You can use it as a "topper" or just a special treat with her regular kibble meal, or you can replace one meal of her day with tripe. I feed tripe to my dogs as their entire dinner about once per week, they each get 1 lb. 

If you are using it as a kibble topper, you should obviously feed less than a lb lol... the little can that Ranger is getting in these pics would be a good size or maybe even just half that, although I don't really know about keeping the other half of the can in your fridge (stinky!!!) so I'd be inclined just to feed her the whole thing, and I doubt she'd mind  You may want to give her a little less kibble for dinner those nights though due to the extra calories in the tripe!


And if you can find a source for raw tripe, I do prefer that to the canned stuff! I buy from www.greentripe.com but shipping costs are astronomical due to how they have to package it and I imagine would be even more insane to get cross country as they're located in northern CA.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranger looks so cute and in heaven. I've never seen this stuff before and wonder if Mr. C would like it. I just boiled and sliced some beef liver for him and thought that was gross enough - but he loves it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm sure Cocasse would love it!! Ranger got another can for a snack to pacify my dad who told me I'm starving him :doh:. He gobbled it up in no time flat! I'm going to pick up some more tomorrow because of how excited he gets (plus all the benefits)!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I divide a large of the original Trippets among our 4 several times a week as a topper to their dinner. Jo, you can order from www.k9cuisine.com I think. Luckily I can find it locally, but I do order from k9cuisine our NOW and I think I've seen it there.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Ranger looks so cute and in heaven. I've never seen this stuff before and wonder if Mr. C would like it. I just boiled and sliced some beef liver for him and thought that was gross enough - but he loves it.



I don't think any dog would turn their nose up at tripe!!  Or beef liver for that matter... next time just feed it to Cocasse raw! No need for boiling.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, I may be sorry I asked but in my sheltered life I've never heard of green tripe. What is it?

Penny does get the look licking out the tuna can, if that counts.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The remnants of a ruminant's stomach contents at the time of slaughter.

Sorry you asked?? You can only imagine the smell.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> The remnants of a ruminant's stomach contents at the time of slaughter.
> 
> Sorry you asked?? You can only imagine the smell.



Not only the remnants of the stomach contents, but the stomach itself too! 

And yes, the smell takes some getting used to. Basically smells like, well.. what comes out the other end of the cow.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

In case anyone is interested... 







This is the place I order my tripe from and it was featured on Dirty Jobs!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, and I had the joy of catching a whiff of tripe after it came out the other end of Ranger - pew! I was checking to see if he had the runs or not after feeding it and couldn't find the poop while I was holding in my breath. I finally had to inhale and BAM!! Full force of tripe poop up the nostrils. The only good part was that it wasn't runny...for those that were curious!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Green tripe ... pre-poop

:bowl:  :bowl:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Green tripe ... pre-poop
> 
> :bowl:  :bowl:



Lovely huh? LOL The dogs go NUTS for it!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I can't wait! I"m going to order some next week, probably 24 cans and then feed one can as one of her regular meals? Can I do this everyday or would that be too much tripe? 

She does eat raw fish so I don't imagine the tripe would upset her stomach at all. Haha, it might upset mine! :yuck:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh I can't wait! I"m going to order some next week, probably 24 cans and then feed one can as one of her regular meals? Can I do this everyday or would that be too much tripe?
> 
> She does eat raw fish so I don't imagine the tripe would upset her stomach at all. Haha, it might upset mine! :yuck:



I wouldn't do it every day, at least not for the whole meal. I feed tripe once per week usually.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Green tripe is the most disgusting stuff that I have ever in my life been in the same room with. When I buy it frozen it is not allowed to thaw completely, just enough that I can cut it up. Actually the first time I got it and caught a smell of it I took it outside, chopped it up with a shovel, and flug pieces to the dogs using the shovel. Canned isn't nearly as bad, although it still isn't a pleasant smell.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Canned isn't nearly as bad, although it still isn't a pleasant smell.



...to put it mildly! LOL Yea, it's pretty bad. I remember the first time I bought it I was gagging.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Green tripe is the most disgusting stuff that I have ever in my life been in the same room with.


LOL, but our dogs eat it with glee. Isn't it amazing how we manage to coexist so peacefully


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Once I was out of raw food for the dogs, and my mom was going over to my house to feed them because I had a 12 hour work day. I told her to mix two cans of tripe with two cans of mackeral. She told me she was still gagging two hours later. I think that if it had been raw tripe the dogs just wouldn't have eaten that night.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Once I was out of raw food for the dogs, and my mom was going over to my house to feed them because I had a 12 hour work day. I told her to mix two cans of tripe with two cans of mackeral. She told me she was still gagging two hours later. I think that if it had been raw tripe the dogs just wouldn't have eaten that night.



Oh geez, double whammy stink!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We tried some canned green tripe once. HOLY COW DID IT STINK! The dogs absolutely loved it, but I won't be feeding it again until we live someplace that has a yard and they can eat it outside. Our house smelled awful for a few hours.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> We tried some canned green tripe once. HOLY COW DID IT STINK! The dogs absolutely loved it, but I won't be feeding it again until we live someplace that has a yard and they can eat it outside. Our house smelled awful for a few hours.



Oh man, yea, keep it outdoors. LOL Mine goes from delivery box to chest freezer, defrosts in the garage and fed in bowls in the backyard! Any bowls and knives used on it are washed in the deep sink in the garage before coming back into the kitchen!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm picking up more tripe for Ranger tomorrow. Mmmm...deliciousness. I especially love the tripe burps he lets loose afterwards.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've heard of tripe, but never knew exactly what it was! And, NEVER knew dogs love it! Guess you learn something new every day!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tripe burps? :uhoh:

I'm having company in October, I'm definitely going to have some tripe on hand -- should make for a memorable visit, yes?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Oh, and I had the joy of catching a whiff of tripe after it came out the other end of Ranger - pew! I was checking to see if he had the runs or not after feeding it and couldn't find the poop while I was holding in my breath. I finally had to inhale and BAM!! Full force of tripe poop up the nostrils. The only good part was that it wasn't runny...for those that were curious!


You're soooo funny!! I soooo needed a good laugh!
I loved, loved, loved those pictures - BLISS indeed for Ranger!!
So glad he is enjoying all the great variety he has in his diet! Those can are the perfect size, I only have one pet-store around me that sells them in that size! 

Kim


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love how he has his eyes closed... it's like he's savoring EVERY little morsel in his own little heaven! LOL


----------

